# Realistic AND O-scale?



## RangemasterP226 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have Bachmann HO train set that is three or four years old and seems cheap and is made of plastic. The controller is already broken. 

I want to get back into running model trains and I like the larger size of the O-scale, but from what I’m reading on here that size is unrealistic and more in the toy category, is this true? 

The Lionel sets all have child based themes such as Christmas or Disneyland. I’d like a steam locomotive set that is realistic, is this possible? 

Thanks, love this forum.


ETA: I like the polar express set they offer, actually I like the locomotive in it and the cars look like nice passenger cars, but I don’t like the fact that the locomotive says polar express on it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

O gauge trains range from toy like to scale models. If you get a set, it will most likely be toy like. But you can get true 1:48 scale models if you are willing to pay the bucks. For example, MTH has the premier line that is scale and their Railking line that is generally not to scale (its made to run on O31 track).


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*welcome to O gauge/scale*

here's a link to the lionel model of the real life loco that inspired the polar express you like. this one has all the _bells and whistles._

http://www.lionel.com/products/pere-marquette-scale-2-8-4-berkshire-1225-legacy-6-11146/

like this berkshire loco most of the real life locomotives can be had today in various degrees of detail and in most of the road names.

same road name and model of loco in lionels traditional o-27 size with more modest features.

http://www.lionelstore.com/Pere-Marquette-LionChief-Plus-Berkshire-1223

you can even go more up or down scale from there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think my Vision Line CC2S is pretty detailed and it's perfectly scale size. It has stuff like a sound synchronized swinging bell, blowdown steam, whistle steam, and of course chuffing smoke at the proper chuff rate. Sound is great with two Fatboy speakers in the tender...









You can have some vary nice looking O-scale if you want to pay the freight.


----------



## RangemasterP226 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Cole, those engines are beautiful! And expensive. I guess the Polar Express set for around $300 is a good deal and a good starting point? Maybe I can remove the words, "Polar Express" from it?


----------



## RangemasterP226 (Dec 4, 2017)

John that is a thing of beauty...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, just pointing out that O-gauge and scale and nicely detailed can go together.  

There's always the Vision Line Big Boy too, a little pricey, but pretty good looking as well, and true 1:48 scale.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Be prepared to pay big bucks if you want realistic/scale as opposed to toy-like....and that applies to ALL scales, not just 'O'.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chickenfeed, the Vision Line Big Boy was only $1999.00  I did get a good deal on the CC2S used, so that one was a whole lot less.


----------

